# How to Activate Airtel MO WHILE ROAMING ???



## pra_2006 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi anyone can pls tell me how to activate Airtel Mobile Office Service i have prepaid connection of New Delhi with lifetime validity and i have no plans to go back delhi for 8 months right now i am in lucknow when i dial 121 nothing happens and gets disconnect plz help and reply fast


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

ACT MO to 222 AFAIK.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

Here in Mumbai its GPRSACT and the number is 222. Must be different in Lucknow though.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 15, 2008)

Better get a local sim. On prepaid MO costs Rs.600 pm don't know if they charge for roaming as well.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2008)

Nope there is no roaming charge on GPRS.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for ur help friends i have send both sms they replied 'this information is not available yet pls try after sometime ', i think there r plans available for 100 mb they charge 350 per month


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you try calling 9810012345


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 17, 2008)

AFAIK, Airtel MO is free for roaming all over India. I had a post paid plan in India. I never used to bother about roaming all over India. Not sure of prepaid though...


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 17, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Airtel MO is *free* all over India


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 17, 2008)

asnvin said:


>



 lol...where did I spit out those words which was in my mind while typing


----------

